# I did it, I cut the topknot



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great. Better balance I think.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woo, lookin' good Vegas!!  He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Much better and still long and blended too - Vegas is such a handsome boy.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I LOVE IT : )))) !!!!! 

(hmmm... I kinda have that hairstyle lol, but I do not blow it strait :biggrin: and it is little bit more blended ha ha - I look like a poodle and I am proud of it LMAO - hey !!!! That should be my bumper sticker :lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Another picture.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Vegas can now see. What beautiful brown eyes he has!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Vegas is dead sexy!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I love pictures of Vegas! He looks lot like my mini Jager--except for size of course!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, if you ever want to see what your boy would look like as a standard, just look at vegas!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking great! What melt-your-heart, gorgeous brown eyes he has!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you like chocolate!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job! What a handsome lad Vegas is!


----------

